

British Computer Society Pioneers vote easily defrauded - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/05/british-computer-society-pioneers-vote.html

======
bensummers
On a similar note, the BCS' Professional Contractors Group thinks that
e-voting is a good idea!

<http://www.pcg.org.uk/vote>

I do hope their members give better informed advice to their clients than
this.

------
julius_geezer
Hedy Lamar? Bunch of nostalgists. Has everyone forgotten Computer Engineer
Barbie so quickly?

------
topbanana
The BCS don't play an active role in British IT... so really, WGAS?

------
jcl
It looks like the vote is just there to give people something to click on --
no real world consequences. They have an entirely separate vote for the "Top
150", probably equally riggable. (Finally we will know who is better:
Aristotle or Shigeru Miyamoto!)

